# Aquarium fish pics



## DazHerps (Mar 29, 2009)

I was mucking around at work today taking a few pic's for a website so thought I'd post a few for any fisho's on the site.


----------



## DazHerps (Mar 29, 2009)

more


----------



## DazHerps (Mar 29, 2009)

try again


----------



## DazHerps (Mar 29, 2009)

and some


----------



## XKiller (Mar 29, 2009)

awesome i like your red oscar


----------



## bk201 (Mar 29, 2009)

awesome blue turk...only discus i like besides the wild ones.


----------



## Kaaza (Mar 29, 2009)

hey guys here are a few pics of mine built the stand myself will get some better pics and post them tomorrow arvo love me africans


----------



## horto28 (Mar 29, 2009)

love the africans


----------



## DazHerps (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks all. Anyone else with fishy pic's feel free to post them up.


----------



## sm0kinup (Mar 30, 2009)

My chiclid tank, sorry bout the quality, the camera isnt that great.


----------



## sm0kinup (Mar 30, 2009)

Some pictures of my tanks.


----------



## mark83 (Mar 30, 2009)

nice discus


----------



## RELLIK81 (Mar 30, 2009)

i hope its ok but i wanted to post pics of my fish...
i took these 2 pics around 1-2 months ago...now he is a monster....around 4-5 inches long...
he is a flower horn i bought him at around 1-2 inches long...
i did originally have 2 of them but he was too aggressive for the other one so i had to re home the other one....
i don't really have any full tank pics...but he is in a 6 foot aquarium....has a couple of plants and ornaments....
here he is when i first got him






and this is him around 1-2 months ago


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice Fish and Aquariums  I realy like the Frontosa's Daz, very pretty.I realy like your fish as well Rellik81...nice colours in him.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 30, 2009)

My oscar and dollar tank, one of my fronnies and a bristlenose.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice frontosas Daz. What variant are they? Don't look dark enough to be a zaire but the lack of face mark suggests they are.


----------



## DazHerps (Mar 31, 2009)

There's some nice looking fish there everyone. 
Does anyone keep any natives?



> What variant are they?


They are mpimbwe blue. Still only fairly young, about 4-5" but really starting to show some nice colour.


----------



## Linda86 (Mar 31, 2009)

Love the pics everyone. I will have to post some pics of my fishtank when I get time. I have a pair of oscars.


----------



## Boney (Mar 31, 2009)

My old sara and a few geos


----------



## DazHerps (Mar 31, 2009)

nice saratoga Anteresia, I've had a few of them over the years and they really are a serious fish hey!! Used to feed one ("Maximus") fuzzy mice lol, and he smashed em:lol:


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Mar 31, 2009)

lol DazHerps, in that 3rd lot the 2nd fish looks like it's going "say whaaat"


----------



## Mle00 (Mar 31, 2009)

Some of our lil guys
not the best photos i know 
high maintenance the marine tanks but certainly rewarding!


----------



## DazHerps (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice Mle00
Gotta love them hawkfish hey, such personalities in a tank


----------



## Mle00 (Mar 31, 2009)

Just beware the unnoticed hidden crab in your live rock....hawkes are floor sleepers not the best combo :cry:


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice pic's . Here is one of mine


----------



## getarealdog (Apr 2, 2009)

*Fish*

Some of my pics:lol:


----------



## DazHerps (Apr 2, 2009)

Great looking clown knife getarealdog, like the oscar feeding pic too


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 2, 2009)

getarealdog said:


> Some of my pics:lol:



What size tank do you have for the RTC?


----------



## Kirby (Apr 2, 2009)

blue frontosa... yum yum yum


----------



## PeachSlices (Apr 2, 2009)

are those blue frontosa Mpimbwe or kipilli?
They are really nice!

Simon


----------



## abbott75 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Mle00*, nice BTA! I have a nice rose-pink one myself, love it! (But you also have probably my 3 least favourite marines there too haha!)
*
getarealdog* - How much did the clown knife set you back?


----------



## Mle00 (Apr 3, 2009)

abbott75 said:


> *Mle00*, nice BTA! I have a nice rose-pink one myself, love it! (But you also have probably my 3 least favourite marines there too haha!)
> 
> *getarealdog* - How much did the clown knife set you back?


 

Life is not always simple when you have a 5 year old governing your purchases!!
(at least on the fish front! ) "nemo" was a given, despite the fact the movie was about him not wanting to be in a tank!


----------



## abbott75 (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha occy's aren't too bad... but I can't stand Royal Dottybacks... Fork out the extra $150 and get a gramma!


----------



## getarealdog (Apr 3, 2009)

DazHerps said:


> Great looking clown knife getarealdog, like the oscar feeding pic too


Thanks DazHerps, got 2 Clowns both 2ft! And Tsubakai the Red Tail is in a tank 8x21/2x21/2 with the 2 clown knifefish.Had some 9inch silver sharks in the tank but no guesses where they ended up:lol:! And MleOO $1200 for both. Interesting to note DazHerps that both clowns have 5 spots on one side & 6 on the other.


----------



## Australis (Apr 3, 2009)

DazHerps said:


> Does anyone keep any natives?.



I do.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 3, 2009)

Cheers daz. I didn't think they were zaires. Who did you get them off? I've wanted to get some ikola frontosas of Doug (DFishkeeper ont the forums) for ages now. He breeders some of the best around.


----------

